# Wiring and switches



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

> First of all let me say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Thanks to those of you who have offered advice on rigging my boat. Got a few more questions for wiring my Gheenoe 15'4" Highsider
> 
> Here is what I am planning to wire in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> 1. Navigation lights - How have you mounted your stern light.
> There is not enough room to mount it all the way back.
> Thinking of using some aluminum angle attached to the rail
> maybe 4" - 6" forward of the stern. Is there a cleaner way?


Google "marine navigation lights", look at all the mounting types for
"all around lights" then look at all the locations available to you.




> 2. Bilge - thought that I would get an automatic bilge and
> put it back next to the drain plug.  Suggestions on how best
> to drill the hole through the hull for the output. Goes without
> saying that this is one step that I don't want to screw up.


No drill holes, zip strap the outfall hose to the top of the transom to dump overboard.
5200 the bottom of the pump to the hull, no screwholes.




> 3. Trolling Motor - Need to extend the wires out to get to the battery.
> I am not an electrician. Same size wire as the trolling motor wires?


Read the manual that came with the motor, usually states wire sizes needed, don't forget a circuit breaker.

more info:

http://www.boatpartstore.com/trollwire.asp




> 4. Switch panel - thought that I would buy a switch panel from Bass Pro but
> I can't figure out the best place to mount it in the boat. I assume that
> this needs to be in a dry area. Correct?


Best place is a location that's dry and easily reached by the driver and easily installed.
Sit in the boat at the controls and reach for the location you plan to install.

Google "waterproof marine switch panels" there are many...


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> 3. Trolling Motor - Need to extend the wires out to get to the battery.
> I am not an electrician. Same size wire as the trolling motor wires?


Read the manual that came with the motor, usually states wire sizes needed, don't forget a circuit breaker.

more info:http://www.boatpartstore.com/trollwire.asp


> If you are running the wires any distance, you should at least use 6 ga wire!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > 3. Trolling Motor - Need to extend the wires out to get to the battery.
> > I am not an electrician. Same size wire as the trolling motor wires?
> 
> 
> ...


----------

